# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Uudet bussit 2007

## Ajomestari

Tänään tuli 2 aks. terraario scala vastaan Lahden motarilla Viikin kohdalla. Autossa oli Anderssonin värit  :Very Happy:

----------


## jltku

No niin... Linjojen 12 ja 20 kilpailutuksessa kaikki tarjouksen jättäneet saivat täydet kalustopisteet, eli kaikki tarjosivat uutta kalustoa. Olen kuullut, että Anderssonin autot tuohon kohteeseen valmistuvat vuodenvaihteen paikkeilla. Liikenne tosin alkaa vasta keväällä, kunhan siitä tehdään ensin sopimus. Sopimuksen tekemisestä joukkoliikennelautakunta päätti 10.11.2006 ks. http://www05.turku.fi/ah/jlk/2006/1110019t/1486035.htm

Joten eipä ihme, että uuden Anderssonin värisen auton on voinut bongata.

----------


## rheino

Anderssonille on tullut uusi komeannäköinen kaupunkibussi. Scania Scala, numeroltaan 2, rekisteri jotain JGX-802 ....? Auto oli kaksiakselinen, ilmastointilaitteita katolla. Tosi upean näköinen.

----------


## Niko

Niitä autoja tulee yhteensä yhdeksän kpl.

Ruissalon linjalle tulee yksi uusi auto, jossa panoraamakatto ja osa penkeistä turistipenkkejä. Eli tilauksesta tehty speciaaliauto.

12 ja 20 linjoille tulee kahdeksan uutta autoa.

----------


## -ikarus-

Ihan komia peli muuten mutta taas on Uncle Simo keksinyt uuden logon  :Smile:

----------


## Niko

Simo-setä tarvii vissiin ohjastusta promootiopuoleen, jonkun pitää siis ojentaa auttava käsi  :Biggrin:

----------


## -ikarus-

Totta.

Raba MANissa lukee Auto Andersson. Ikarus e94 autoissa lukee teksti Oy Andersson ab. Kahdessa Scalassa on hyvin isolla ja eri fontilla se Oy Andersson ab. Steyreissä on se kuljetusliikkeen logo ja uusimmassa taas joku uusi logo... :Eek:  

Ja näitä kaupungin vaakunoita ei saa unohtaa :Wink:

----------


## Niko

Pitää saattaa Simo-sedän tietoon, että logojen kuuluu olla samanlaisia aina ja iänkaikkisesti. Vekslaaminen saisi loppua  :Biggrin:

----------


## antsa

Anderssonille tulee Scala numero 3 ihan kohta, Uusi Lahti lehdessä oli kirjoitus uudesta Lahden Autokorin tehtaasta ja kuva vanhasta jossa lähes valmiina tuo auto.

----------


## Eira

> Raba MANissa lukee Auto Andersson. Ikarus e94 autoissa lukee teksti Oy Andersson ab. Kahdessa Scalassa on hyvin isolla ja eri fontilla se Oy Andersson ab. Steyreissä on se kuljetusliikkeen logo ja uusimmassa taas joku uusi logo...



Eikös Auto Andersson Oy ja Oy Andersson Ab ole kaksi täysin eri firmaa?
Linjaa 1 hoitaa Oy Andersson Ab, kun taas linjan 8 liikenteestä vastaa Auto Andersson Oy. http://bussit.turku.fi/aikataulut/reitti.html

----------


## -ikarus-

Tossa vihreässä ikaruksessa eli raba manissa on sisällä teksti auto andersson mutta etumaskissa lukee oy andersson ab :Wink:

----------


## -ikarus-

Niin ja *Oy andersson ab:n* nettisivuilla on jostain syystä 8:n aikataulut

Ja tämmänen tekstinpätkä löytyi samaiselta sivulta

Nykyiset bussilinjat
ovat: 

Linja 1    Satama - Kauppatori - Lentoasema 
Linja 8     Kauppatori - Ruissalo ja 
Linja 10   Kauppatori - Raisio - Mylly

----------


## NK

http://www05.turku.fi/ah/jlk/2005/0818010x/1205798.htm

----------


## -ikarus-

Tuo selittää jo paljon  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

Savonlinja on tilannut 10 uutta teli-Scalaa ja 5 uutta 2-akselista Scalaa Paattisiin.

http://www.scania.fi/About_us/Lehdis...injakauppa.asp

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Loistavaa! Kunnon autoja Turkuun, pelkäsin jo, että tulisi 8700:sia.

----------


## JSL

Toivottavasti Turusta lähtee Venäjälle tai paaliin ton Paattisten linjojen uuden isännän myötä kaikki romumahurit.

----------


## J_J

> Toivottavasti Turusta lähtee Venäjälle tai paaliin ton Paattisten linjojen uuden isännän myötä kaikki romumahurit.


Aika mielenkiintoinen, ja todella "arvostettava" mielipiden tämä(kin) :-)

----------


## tkp

Uusia Anderssonin Scaloja näkyi koritehtaan pihassa 4 telin ja 1 lyhyen auton verran.

----------


## -ikarus-

Ihme kun ei noissa kaikissa ollut eri logoa :Laughing:

----------


## Niko

> Ihme kun ei noissa kaikissa ollut eri logoa


Onneksi ei ollut  :Wink:

----------


## KjaO-K

Miten niin onneksi? Nyt on ekan viikon aikana melko lailla hankalaa erottaa noita toisistaan. Toisella viikolla ne onkin sitten jo ihan lommoilla ja muutamasta ainakin etulasi rikki, joten tunnistaminen helpottuu huomattavasti.

Kaikkin vaan iso ja erilainen logo kylkeen, sanon mä!

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Noh, noh. Ei Andersson tietysti mikään ykköstalo ole, mutta tasapuolisuuden nimissä voidaan kysyä, että onko esim Jalon katurit kovin siistissä kunnossa, tai onko Seitsikon autot läheskään aina sopimusten mukaisia - tahtoo olla monella linjalla vanhempia autoja "tilapäisesti" aika usein...jopa Turkubussin autot oli alkuun 18:lla usein -99 mallisia Scanioita. Katsotaan suurella mielenkiinnolla, miten Simon palkanmaksut yms. asiat alkaa sujua nyt toiminnan laajetessa. Varmasti tarkkailussa, ja on syytäkin - pelkät uudet hienot autot ei riitä vakuuttamaan!

----------


## bussifriikki

Moikkelis! Oon kuullu et Anderssonil (tai mikä Auto Andersson onkaan) olis uusii terraario-Scaloja. Jos jollain on kuvii ni voisko laittaa linkkinä tähän vastaukseks? Ku olis kiva nähä sellane, on kuulemma lasikatto...

----------


## -ikarus-

> Moikkelis! Oon kuullu et Anderssonil (tai mikä Auto Andersson onkaan) olis uusii terraario-Scaloja. Jos jollain on kuvii ni voisko laittaa linkkinä tähän vastaukseks? Ku olis kiva nähä sellane, on kuulemma lasikatto...


Tässä kuvia...
http://rvleino.pp.fi/kuvat/070426/and_3.jpg
http://rvleino.pp.fi/kuvat/070423/and_3.jpg

Eniten olen huolissani Raba-Manista, ei ole meinaan näkynyt pitkään aikaan.  :Icon Frown: 

MODEDIT/kuukanko: Huom! Kuvat on ottanut Waltsu.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kiitos kuvista! Tuli mieleen, että noissahan on taas uusi logo kyljessä. Komea kylläkin.  :Very Happy:

----------


## -ikarus-

Hemmetti, taas uusi logo  :Eek:  

Juu unohdin tosiaan mainita sen että en ole itse noita kuvia ottanut vaan Waltsu  :Smile:

----------


## -ikarus-

Huh. Kivi tippui sydämmeltä kun näin (ja kuulin) vihreän vaaran tänään  :Very Happy:

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Eikö olisi hyväksi koko ihmiskunnalle, jos ne hemmetin vihreät Mannit hukattaisiin pois?

----------


## -ikarus-

> Eikö olisi hyväksi koko ihmiskunnalle, jos ne hemmetin vihreät Mannit hukattaisiin pois?


Makuasia josta ei voi kiistellä

----------


## KjaO-K

Uusista SL-teliscaloista on linjahavainto tänä aamuna klo 7:30 Tori-Haaga-Saramäki auto 832

----------

